# [SOLVED] Problem with dynamic link library



## KRGF (Nov 13, 2010)

Hello, my problem is that when i try to run this game, it exactly says this, "The procedure entry point [email protected] could not be located in the dynamic link library mss32.dll." I did the things that i saw in this person's problem too http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/solved-problem-with-dynamic-link-library-308590.html

But it didn't work for me, so can anyone please help me with this problem , thank you


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Problem with dynamic link library*

Hi KRGF and welcome to TSF,

Did this error occur out of the blue or have you made any hardware changes?
Could you please post your System specs.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Problem with dynamic link library*

Which game is giving you this error? Please give what Aus Karlos is asking for too.


----------



## KRGF (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Problem with dynamic link library*

I haven't made any hardware changes or anything, the game is Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 and my system specs are: 
Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU M520 @2.40GHz 2.40 GHz
Ram: 4 GB
2.39 GHz Performance Rated at: 4.78 GHz
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium Edition (build 7600), 64-bit
Video Card:ATI display adapter (0x68E0)
Sound Card:ATI HDMI Audio



Video RAM : 2.2 GB 
Hardware T&L : Yes 
Pixel Shader version : 4.0
Vertex Shader version : 4.0


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Problem with dynamic link library*

Try re-installing the game. Deleting left over files and installing the game again. Make sure to backup your saved games just in case the un-installer deletes them.


```
C:\Users\[User_Name]\AppData\Local\Activision
```


----------



## KRGF (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Problem with dynamic link library*

Problem solved thanks ^_^


----------

